# Silica Gel?



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, when I order a supply, I order in bulk. I generally buy a years worth. The problem with that is, when I run out a tear later & return to my supplier:

A) They have gone out of buisness
B) The discoed the item months ago
C) They jacked up the price

I have run out of silica gel, the last time I stocked up on silica gel it was 4-5 dollars a pound, now it $9.00!

Does anyone have a source that is reasonable & ships quick? 

I have a wholesale order staring breathing down my neck & need it quick. I will probably oredr from ToDieFor, but their shipping on 1 pound is $10.00-ouch, they are just 2 hours away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Tab is this like "Silica Gel"

http://www.kangarooblue.com/index.p...id=196&zenid=2dfdc479ce2854ed37c897ab168bf59e


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 11, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Tab is this like "Silica Gel"
> 
> http://www.kangarooblue.com/index.p...id=196&zenid=2dfdc479ce2854ed37c897ab168bf59e



Are you talking about Soyalatum? No, it's not the same thing.
I'm glad I bought a whole bunch. I can't find any more that's reasonable either.  

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 11, 2007)

No, silica gel is a powder you add to oil to turn it into a gel. I use it to gel my oils so my scrubs don't seperate.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 12, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> No, silica gel is a powder you add to oil to turn it into a gel. I use it to gel my oils so my scrubs don't seperate.



Yes, it works really well for that.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

I bit the bullet & bought 5# from ToDieFor. With shipping it was $48.00 Ouch!

5# will make (80) 4oz scrubs for me which means I am spending .60cents on silica for 1 scub. That is too high!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I bit the bullet & bought 5# from ToDieFor. With shipping it was $48.00 Ouch!
> 
> 5# will make (80) 4oz scrubs for me which means I am spending .60cents on silica for 1 scub. That is too high!



Wow; that's pricey!
I didn't realize it went up so much.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2007)

Everything has realy gone up this past year. I am going to have to raise all of my prices but am going to try & hold out untill Jan 1st. I am going tot start athread about possible price increases & see what others do/think about it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 17, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Everything has realy gone up this past year. I am going to have to raise all of my prices but am going to try & hold out untill Jan 1st. I am going tot start athread about possible price increases & see what others do/think about it.



That's so true. I'm contemplating raising my prices before the holidays.

Irena


----------

